# Solar chargers?



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Anyone experienced with solar battery charging for (2) 12V trolling motor batteries.
I have power to charge my batteries where I keep my boat most of the time but looking for something I can take with me when I go up to the mountains.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I use one with my 12-volt system with an Odyssey gel battery. Regulator required. You could alternate charging one at a time. There may be a way to charge in series, not sure.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Only started to look into it.
Thinking I'll want a 400 to 600 wat system and so far seems that the cost for the panels runs around $1.00 per wat +- 10% and a 30 amp controller $15.00 to $30.00 

Did run across one 300 wat kit at only $56.00
Sounds to good to be true though








Baoblaze #N/A 300 Watt 2 in 1 Solar Panel Starter Kit,High Efficiency Monocrystalline PV Module for Home, Camping, Boat, Caravan, RV and Other Off Grid Applications - 2Panel 50AControl : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy Baoblaze #N/A 300 Watt 2 in 1 Solar Panel Starter Kit,High Efficiency Monocrystalline PV Module for Home, Camping, Boat, Caravan, RV and Other Off Grid Applications - 2Panel 50AControl: Solar Panels - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mro said:


> Only started to look into it.
> Thinking I'll want a 400 to 600 wat system and so far seems that the cost for the panels runs around $1.00 per wat +- 10% and a 30 amp controller $15.00 to $30.00
> 
> Did run across one 300 wat kit at only $56.00
> ...


Now reviews or rating, I'd run


----------



## rowdy235 (Aug 5, 2021)

I put in a solar panel setup on my shop (too far from the house to economically run power) to run some lights and an inverter. It works well.

Generally with panels, you get what you pay for. Typically the panels are rated at their maximum output under perfectly ideal conditions. So if you buy a cheap 300w setup... don't expect to actually get 300w of output. Angle has a lot to do with output as well, you always want your panel to be as close to 90* from the sun as possible. An easy rule of thumb is your degree's in latitude is the angle to set your panels at. Of course, its a lot easier to control on a building than on a boat.

The controller I picked up was only around $20 shipped off Amazon. It also does 24v so you could theoretically use that to charge both of your batteries at once. Make sure to set the controller for a flooded battery if that's what your using (most come pre-set for SLA)


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If things go according to my "wish list" I'll get delivery of two 12V 100 amp lithium batteries Monday or Tuesday.
Earliest I think I'll need a solar charger would be October so still have a little time to do some more research.


----------



## Keith Sharp (10 mo ago)

mro said:


> If things go according to my "wish list" I'll get delivery of two 12V 100 amp lithium batteries Monday or Tuesday.
> Earliest I think I'll need a solar charger would be October so still have a little time to do some more research.


Did you get your system installed, and how is it working? Reviving an old thread, because I want to do something similar for multi-day trips away from the dock. Thinking of a couple of roll-up panels that can be stowed when not in use. Are there solar controllers for charging two 12v trolling motor batteries and a 12v outboard starting battery without switching leads? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

World's Best Solar Charge Controllers l Morningstar Corp


Optimize battery health with the best solar charge controllers. Choose from a wide selection of MPPT and PWM options with advanced features and certifications.




www.morningstarcorp.com





No commercial interests on my part, but I have tested them and others to. Definitely better than most and better than Morningstar is small list.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

... delete duplicate


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Keith Sharp said:


> how is it working?


charging batteries.
I came to the conclusion that solar was not practicable for this application and a gas generator is the last thing I'd like to hear while camping. Thinking that a second set of batteries ( only 24 pounds ea,) would work best and right now you can get 100 amp 12v for a $100.00 less each with free delivery than I paid for mine. Currently having some health issues so all my plans are on hold.


----------



## Keith Sharp (10 mo ago)

RaspberryPatch said:


> World's Best Solar Charge Controllers l Morningstar Corp
> 
> 
> Optimize battery health with the best solar charge controllers. Choose from a wide selection of MPPT and PWM options with advanced features and certifications.
> ...


Yes, definitely a wide range, but it appears they don't have a dual bank charger?


----------



## Golden Channels (11 mo ago)

mro said:


> Only started to look into it.
> Thinking I'll want a 400 to 600 wat system and so far seems that the cost for the panels runs around $1.00 per wat +- 10% and a 30 amp controller $15.00 to $30.00
> 
> Did run across one 300 wat kit at only $56.00
> ...



Beware of that controller in this kit. I have a client who had about 20 of these in the oilfield. Thought they were a deal. They are battery killers. It doesn't take too many batteries to justify a better controller.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

@Keith Sharp If you mean that will charge two different strings at different voltages, I am not aware of any solar charger that does this.


----------



## Golden Channels (11 mo ago)

Morningstar is my go to for stuff under 400W. I have one in my camper. It has been there for 14 years. It manages my Trojan T145s health, which stretched out a set for a 14 year duration. There is also a cable you can buy that allows you to see historic charging behaviour by the hour in the logs in the MPPT controller. They also have a very critical feature, which is when the battery goes below 11V, it drops the load off the bank and keeps the batteries from going into deep discharge, killing them.


----------



## Keith Sharp (10 mo ago)

RaspberryPatch said:


> @Keith Sharp If you mean that will charge two different strings at different voltages, I am not aware of any solar charger that does this.


Yes, 12V for the outboard battery and 24V for the trolling motor. Is Zamp a decent brand? The have a dual-bank model: 30 Amp Dual Battery 5-Stage PWM Charge Controller


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

@Keith Sharp I can offer almost no comment on Zamp. They are assembling panels in Oregon and it looks like they are buying the charge controller from someone. One model screams made by Viktron, but the model you are asking about I have no idea.

The models are cost focus PWM, versus MPPT, and I rarely test and touch PWM models (As my customers-market do not like seeing a pulse on the charge-power managing their equipment (concerns with power quality and EM*)), So, I would not review Zamp, but I did not see any datasheet or safety approvals being listed either. Does not mean it is bad, but there is little to say.


----------



## Golden Channels (11 mo ago)

I'm also pretty loyal to MPPT controllers. I don't know anything about Zamp. Since safety was brought up in this discussion, I would mention that I won't even accept a sticker on any panel stating it has a safety certification until I verify the certificate number on the safety test lab lists on their website. I have seen panels indicating TUV, and TUV had never tested the product, or even heard of the manufacturer. I stick with controllers I trust and only panel manufacturers that I have verified have the certifications they claim. Solar is very much a buyer beware market. Looking at the zamp website, you can easily put a brand name solar controller and brand name panel together for 200W for less than what they are charging. You probably need custom mounting hardware anyway.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

@Golden Channels .... I hear you. For roughly 10 years I been going to Intersolar either in San Fransisco or more often in Munich. One of the things I do is inspect the soldering and frame, but the cables and connectors. Part of this process is to back check the safety certification numbers to the online database, and yes, I find counterfeits (including wires) (you think the forgers would be smart in creating fake approvals too). .

There was a period where the solar panel OEMs at these event would hide the back so such inspection was not possible at these conferences. The good news, the quality of the big guys is usually good now (would not have said this 5 years ago). 

We also employ the same scrutiny for lithium, we require the 38.3, iec 616219, ul1973 and have some discussions on BMS (modbus, data, how do they calculator SOC, SOH, what is the return-ground bias (and floating the BMS, safety fuse and even safety board to reduce fire propagation). We often visit the plant and even talk to the chemist and audit the cathode and anode control process. From here we negotiate price, logistics and warranties and then test, as I Express in my altered proverb

..... there are 3 types of lies. Lies, Damm Lies and Datasheets
_..........................................................................................._._Wilson_

Which leads back you to your point, be aware. Unfortunately, few have the tools-knowledge to be isolate the good, from the bad and the ugly.

Some OEMs try to bluff their way through, others are aware of my motto .... tell me the truth, not want you think I want to hear ..., and some adjusted their portfolio or even politely excuse themselves (I am okay with this). There is good out there, but in the race to the bottom initial price there are some ugly and bad buys.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I've a neighbor who has gone with roof top solar.
Couple years ago when I talked to them about it they admitted that it's not as cost effective as they were told.
Been meaning to talk to them again about how it's been working out for them since they added more panels last year.
Winter where I live is mild and summer is too so heating and cooling not a big deal. Did without air conditioning until last year and it has only come on a couple times since installed. With the war on gas that might change in the near future.


----------

